# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.......



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I TOOK TIME OUT TO GO TO THEIR SHITTY WEBSITE AND LOCATE THE PERSON IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS AND EVENTS, IT SUCKS THAT WE WILL NOT BE HAVING A CAR SHOW UP HERE IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, AND OTHER PLACES AS WELL, THANKS TO WELL ESTABLISHED CAR CLUBS SUCH AS UCE, INDIVIDUALS, SOCIOS, SHARKSIDE, BLVD KINGS, LUXURIOUS, INSPIRATIONS, CHICANO LEGACY, LOW CONSPIRACY, LOW VINTAGE, IMPALAS, LOWLYSTICS, CARNALES CUSTOMS, 408 RYDAHS, BAY AREA BOSSES, SLY SLICK AND WICKED, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DUKES, OLDIES, LOW CREATIONS, STYLISTICS, BLVD ACES, STYLE KINGS, AND THE LIST GOES ON............ THANKS TO THESE CLUBS AND MANY MORE WE HAVE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE WITHOUT THE SUPERSHOW, IT SUCKS THAT WE WONT BE ABLE TO QUALIFY TO PLACE AT VEGAS BUT YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THEM!!!!!
LOWRIDING LOOKS LIKE IT IS GETTING STRONGER AGAIN, SO LETS KEEP ROLLIN TOGETHER, WITHOUT VIOLENCE THE WAY WE HAVE BEEN AND LETS KEEP SUPPORTING EACH OTHER, AND ALL OUR BAY AREA CLUBS, BECUASE WITHOUT US THERE WOULD BE NO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!! AND THEY KNOW THAT, I THINK THAT IN ORDER TO GET OUR POINT ACROSS WE NEED TO *STOP* PURCHASING THEIR WACK ASS MAGAZINES AND START/CONTINUE SUPPORTING MAGAZINES THAT REALLY ARE KEEPING THE CULTURE ALIVE SUCH AS STREETLOW MAGAZINE, TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE, BLVD MAGAZINE.........

HERE IS THE E-MAIL ADRESS TO THE PERSON THAT IS IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS AND EVENTS.......... FEEL FREE TO WRITE HIM A PROFFESIONAL E MAIL EXPRESSING YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE CANCELLED SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Go-Lo Entertainment / Lowrider Events Tour and Entertainment Manager (car show and entertainment info)*
Jon Henriquez
[email protected]


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I APOLIGIZE TO ANY CLUBS I MIGHT HAVE MISSED (I KNOW I MISSED MANY) AND TO THOSE THAT I MIGHT HAVE MISSPELLED, MUCH LOVE TO ALL CLUBS REPRESENTING LOWRIDING AND ALL IT STANDS FOR :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

they have a similar topic in show and events. sometimes its hard to keep a show in a certain place, not up the organizers but rather the venue/city. 
its unfortunate, but like you said LOTS OF SHOWS like the UCE show that just passed.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh: HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5635889
> *they have a similar topic in show and events. sometimes its hard to keep a show in a certain place, not up the organizers but rather the venue/city.
> its unfortunate, but like you said LOTS OF SHOWS like the UCE show that just passed.
> *


UNDERSTOOD, BUT IF THEY REALLY CARED ABOUT US THEY WOULD FIND A VENUE SOMEWHERE IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA DOSNT HAVE TO BE THE COWPALACE NOR SAN MATEO EXPO, WE ARE UPSET BECAUSE THEY DIDNT SEEM TO TRY HARD ENOUGHT, AND THEN THEY SAY ITS BECAUSE THE LACK OF SUPPORT, AND THAT THERE WAS NO MONEY COMMING IN, BULLSHIT, THEY MADE PROFIT!!! IT SUCKS FOR THOSE HARDHITTERS FROM OUT HERE BECAUSE HOW DO YOU EXPECT THEM TO PLACE???? THEY HAVE TO TRAVEL LONG DISTANCES??? UNFAIR




*I KNOW THERE IS SEVERAL FORUMS ON THIS TOPIC I POSTED THE MANAGER OF SHOWS AND EVENTS E MAIL ADRESS TO HOPEFULLY GET SOME OF THE LAYITLOW FAMILY TO WRITE AN E MAIL CONCERNING THEIR FEELINGS ON THIS TOPIC, THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENT THOUGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

well from the people i talked to, wasnt a matter of support from the riders, but support from the city/venue. i think they chose the wrong words when they released a statement, they need to hire someone better in the PR department. hard to book places on shorter notice. the money is there to make if they find a place, i dont even think that is an arguement on either end. i havent paid attention to where and when the shows are going to be, no other ones up north this year? no oakland?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 19 2006, 10:11 PM~5635988
> *well from the people i talked to, wasnt a matter of support from the riders, but support from the city/venue. i think they chose the wrong words when they released a statement, they need to hire someone better in the PR department. hard to book places on shorter notice. the money is there to make if they find a place, i dont even think that is an arguement on either end. i havent paid attention to where and when the shows are going to be, no other ones up north this year? no oakland?
> *


NOPE NO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ANYWHERE IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
SO IF YOU HAVE A HARD HITTER AND THINK YOU MIGHT ACTUALLY WIN IN VEGAS HOW DO THEY EXPECT US TO EVEN QUALIFY? WE HAVE TO TRAVEL HUNDREDS OF MILES JUST TO QUALIFY?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 19 2006, 10:11 PM~5635988
> *well from the people i talked to, wasnt a matter of support from the riders, but support from the city/venue. i think they chose the wrong words when they released a statement, they need to hire someone better in the PR department. hard to book places on shorter notice. the money is there to make if they find a place, i dont even think that is an arguement on either end. i havent paid attention to where and when the shows are going to be, no other ones up north this year? no oakland?
> *


THEY SAID THE SAME BULLSHIT ABOUT THE DALLAS SHOW,THAT THEY DID NOT GET NO SUPPORT FROM THE CITY AND THE LOCAL RADIO STATIONS , THATS BULLSHIT IT'S UP TO THEM TO GET OUT AND PROMOTE THIER SHOWS BETTER AND STOP HAVING ALL THEM SORRY ASS CONCERTS !


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 19 2006, 10:18 PM~5636034
> *THEY SAID THE SAME BULLSHIT ABOUT THE DALLAS SHOW,THAT THEY DID NOT GET NO SUPPORT FROM THE CITY AND THE LOCAL RADIO STATIONS , THATS BULLSHIT IT'S UP TO THEM TO GET OUT AND PROMOTE THIER SHOWS BETTER AND STOP HAVING ALL THEM SORRY ASS CONCERTS !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I've talked to some people from Lrm the truth they are all saying different things--my feeling is they are pissed about that shit that happened to lil rob, but thats their fault seriously you dont bring a guy like that up here thats not right. When Mack -10 came here guess what ( NO PROBLEM ) wonder why. But anyway the truth is LRM has sold out, there magazine is nothing but advertisement they have choppers and hot rods and freaking Mini vans what the hell does that have to do with lowriding------Fuck them we have to take care of our own Northern California keep doing what we are doing as long as Traditional and streetlow are there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 19 2006, 10:31 PM~5636100
> *I've talked to some people from Lrm the truth they are all saying different things--my feeling is they are pissed about that shit that happened to lil rob, but thats their fault seriously you dont bring a guy like that up here thats not right.  When Mack -10 came here guess what ( NO PROBLEM ) wonder why.  But anyway the truth is LRM has sold out, there magazine is nothing but advertisement they have choppers and hot rods and freaking Mini vans what the hell does that have to do with lowriding------Fuck them we have to take care of our own Northern California keep doing what we are doing as long as Traditional and streetlow are there
> *


I AGREE (WITH THE HIGHLIGHTED PARTS :biggrin: )


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

just keep riding and doing what you guys do. been shown nothing but love from west to the east, north and south. September 3rd in SD, Bird puts on a good show. Lots of alternatives. support riders who have taken the financial risk.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

they say that they couldnt get the venue, then why promote the shit for a year and then cancel it? they shouldnt promote a venue if they really dont have it booked! you would think that they are not dumb enough to promote a show with out having everything locked down!  jus my 0.2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jun 19 2006, 11:25 PM~5636524
> *they say that they couldnt get the venue, then why promote the shit for a year and then cancel it? they shouldnt promote a venue if they really dont have it booked! you would think that they are not dumb enough to promote a show with out having everything locked down!   jus my 0.2
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2006, 10:55 PM~5636272
> *I AGREE (WITH THE HIGHLIGHTED PARTS :biggrin: )
> *



ME TOO LRM SUCK ASS!!!!!!!!!!!SELL OUT SELL OUT ..... 200 PAGES OF BULLSHIT AND A COUPLE OF NICE LOWRIDERS...... :thumbsdown:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*boycott  lrm*


----------



## MYCOCKISINYOURANUS (Jun 20, 2006)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WENT DOWN HILL I HEARD THE OWNER WAS GAY??  :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Yea.........just look at it at the magazine stand to mess up the pages.

BUT DON'T BUY IT ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 19 2006, 11:18 PM~5636034
> *THEY SAID THE SAME BULLSHIT ABOUT THE DALLAS SHOW,THAT THEY DID NOT GET NO SUPPORT FROM THE CITY AND THE LOCAL RADIO STATIONS , THATS BULLSHIT IT'S UP TO THEM TO GET OUT AND PROMOTE THIER SHOWS BETTER AND STOP HAVING ALL THEM SORRY ASS CONCERTS !
> *


ALL WE GOT IN DALLAS WAS,,, LIGHTER SHADE BROWN & KIDD FROST :uh: :angry:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

you guys are mad that there arnt that many shows in california like there used to be well look at new mexico theres no lrm show and mever been one so if you wanted to quailfy for a show you have to travel long distances to show at a lrm show so whats the big deal


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

now you know how we feel in the midwest :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

LRM bah!! We now share our magazine pages with other cars we don't care to see, in an effort to see if it grows on us and buy their other magazines. LRM use to belong to us as a community, not anymore. I personaly don't care why they didn't have a show in North Cal anymore.

And to think that I got a flyer to register to a show some where else yesterday.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 20 2006, 09:13 AM~5638197
> *LRM bah!!  We now share our magazine pages with other cars we don't care to see, in an effort to see if it grows on us and buy their other magazines.  LRM use to belong to us as a community, not anymore.  I personaly don't care why they didn't have a show in North Cal anymore.
> 
> And to think that I got a flyer to register to a show some where else yesterday.
> *


  well I agree a true magazine is one that covers us as a community, look at the covrage they did on chago's dream, look at how they always seem to post up a quince here and there, they advertise up and comming artist not major names that have already been established, pretty soon they are going to get rid of all the shows, they probably bought the magazine to kill us off


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2006, 09:45 PM~5635827
> *I TOOK TIME OUT TO GO TO THEIR SHITTY WEBSITE AND LOCATE THE PERSON IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS AND EVENTS, IT SUCKS THAT WE WILL NOT BE HAVING A CAR SHOW UP HERE IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, AND OTHER PLACES AS WELL, THANKS TO WELL ESTABLISHED CAR CLUBS SUCH AS UCE, INDIVIDUALS, SOCIOS, SHARKSIDE, BLVD KINGS, LUXURIOUS, INSPIRATIONS, CHICANO LEGACY, LOW CONSPIRACY, LOW VINTAGE, IMPALAS, LOWLYSTICS, CARNALES CUSTOMS, 408 RYDAHS, BAY AREA BOSSES, SLY SLICK AND WICKED, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DUKES, OLDIES, LOW CREATIONS, STYLISTICS, BLVD ACES, STYLE KINGS, AND THE LIST GOES ON............ THANKS TO THESE CLUBS AND MANY MORE WE HAVE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE WITHOUT THE SUPERSHOW, IT SUCKS THAT WE WONT BE ABLE TO QUALIFY TO PLACE AT VEGAS BUT YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THEM!!!!!
> LOWRIDING LOOKS LIKE IT IS GETTING STRONGER AGAIN, SO LETS KEEP ROLLIN TOGETHER, WITHOUT VIOLENCE THE WAY WE HAVE BEEN AND LETS KEEP SUPPORTING EACH OTHER, AND ALL OUR BAY AREA CLUBS, BECUASE WITHOUT US THERE WOULD BE NO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!! AND THEY KNOW THAT, I THINK THAT IN ORDER TO GET OUR POINT ACROSS WE NEED TO STOP PURCHASING THEIR WACK ASS MAGAZINES AND START/CONTINUE SUPPORTING MAGAZINES THAT REALLY ARE KEEPING THE CULTURE ALIVE SUCH AS STREETLOW MAGAZINE, TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE, BLVD MAGAZINE.........
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: WE DONT NEED LRM TO KEEP IT ALIVE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrtbrker82_@Jun 20 2006, 10:51 AM~5638844
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup: WE DONT NEED LRM TO KEEP IT ALIVE
> *


AGREE BRO, I SUGGEST EVERYONE SEND THEM SOME SORT OF E MAIL LETTING THEM KNOW THAT, MY CLUB MEMBER CHE ALREADY CANCELLED HIS SUBSCRIPTION AND SO WILL MANY OTHERS, LET THEM FEEL THE IMPACT, THATS JUST MORE MONEY IN OUR POCKETS TO BUILD BETTER RIDE YADADAMEAN?


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

i got my lrm in the mail the other day, that shit sucks now, i will not be renewing it any more. is traditional magazine better?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 20 2006, 11:04 AM~5638931
> *i got my lrm in the mail the other day, that shit sucks now, i will not be renewing it any more. is traditional  magazine better?
> *


EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN OPINION, I LIKED TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE, THEY HAVE QUALITY, STREETLOW IS GREAT, AND I LIKE BLVD MAGAZINE, ALTHOUGH I HAVNT SEEN ONE AROUND LATELY :biggrin: 

ANY MAGAZINE THAT SUPPORTS OUR COMMUNITY IS A GOOD MAGAZINE AS LONG AS THEIR HEART IS IN THE RIGHT PLACE


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 20 2006, 11:04 AM~5638931
> *i got my lrm in the mail the other day, that shit sucks now, i will not be renewing it any more. is traditional  magazine better?
> *


nothing but positive feedback thus far. I say its in the top 3 in quality within the automotive magazine group. im a little biased, but also think its the truth.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

SO I SENT THEM AN E-MAIL WITH MY OPINION & DIDNT GET ANY RESPONSE. I THINK THAT EVERYONE SHOULD SEND THEM SOMETHING TO LET THEM KNOW THAT THEY ARE SELL OUTS! MAYBE AN E-MAIL WITH A LINK TO THIS TOPIC!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jun 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5640286
> *SO I SENT THEM AN E-MAIL WITH MY OPINION & DIDNT GET ANY RESPONSE. I THINK THAT EVERYONE SHOULD SEND THEM SOMETHING TO LET THEM KNOW THAT THEY ARE SELL OUTS! MAYBE AN E-MAIL WITH A LINK TO THIS TOPIC!
> *


*YES THAT WAS MY INTENTION WITH THIS TOPIC IF WE HAVE TIME TO SPEND ON LAYITLOW WE SHOULD TAKE TIME OUT TO SEND THEM OUR OPINIONS*


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

I SENT THEM A E-MAIL WITH A LINK TO THIS TOPIC. FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, WE DONT NEED THEM BUT THEY SURE AS FUCK NEED US!!! :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Got this email for them. They wanted me to take a survey on what I thought of their magazine. 

Just click on it.  

http://www.surveymonkey.com/Users/41356192..._COPY_THIS_LINK

It takes a while, but you can tell they are concerned. Traditional and Streetlow for me going forward.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i would cancel mine but i got a hell of a deal in san bernadino, 2 years for $15 and a free hat. i guess you can see how desperate they were :biggrin: i wont be renewing though. that is some bullshit about them taking our show but o well streetlows show on the 3rd will be off the hook!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 20 2006, 11:43 AM~5639182
> *nothing but positive feedback thus far. I say its in the top 3 in quality within the automotive magazine group. im a little biased, but also think its the truth.
> *


i WISH I COULD COMMENT ABOUT THE MAG, CANT FIND IT NO WHERE....I HEARED ISSUE #2 IS OFF THA HOOK...  :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5638888
> *AGREE BRO, I SUGGEST EVERYONE SEND THEM SOME SORT OF E MAIL LETTING THEM KNOW THAT, MY CLUB MEMBER CHE ALREADY CANCELLED HIS SUBSCRIPTION AND SO WILL MANY OTHERS, LET THEM FEEL THE IMPACT, THATS JUST MORE MONEY IN OUR POCKETS TO BUILD BETTER RIDE YADADAMEAN?
> *


Canceling your subscription really isn't that much of a hit on revenues. If you really wanted get your point across, contact their advertisers. Let the advertisers know what you think of the new direction of the magazine and how everyone you know has stopped buying it. As soon as the advertiser start realizing that the magazine isn’t getting out to as much people as the publisher claims, than the advertiser will discontinue buying ad space. That's where the money is coming from. They start losing them; then maybe they’ll listen to their main target audience. 


:dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 20 2006, 06:03 AM~5637347
> *boycott  lrm
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 20 2006, 08:34 AM~5637977
> *you guys are mad that there arnt that many shows in california like there used to be well look at new mexico theres no lrm show and mever been one so if you wanted to quailfy for a show you have to travel long distances to show at a lrm show so whats the big deal
> *


Same with the Midwest if you do not want to go then stay home still get to see cool peeps I have not hung out for a while so I will make the drive.
Don't get me wrong it sucks how far you have to drive sometimes but unless you are footing the bill kinda have no bitch. Support local car club shows always a good time also


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> Canceling your subscription really isn't that much of a hit on revenues. If you really wanted get your point across, contact their advertisers. Let the advertisers know what you think of the new direction of the magazine and how everyone you know has stopped buying it. As soon as the advertiser start realizing that the magazine isn


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Lonnie Lopez for President :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 20 2006, 10:44 AM~5638029
> *now you know how we feel in the midwest :angry:
> *


Hell yeah, they took away our Milwaukee, Oklahoma City, Chicago, and our Kansas City. Now all we got is Indy. Next closest thing is Denver and its still like 17 hours (towin a car) :angry:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 20 2006, 05:39 PM~5641335
> *Got this email for them.  They wanted me to take a survey on what I thought of their magazine.
> 
> Just click on it.
> ...


did the survey fuck lrm!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jun 21 2006, 12:39 AM~5642883
> *Hell yeah, they took away our Milwaukee, Oklahoma City, Chicago, and our Kansas City.  Now all we got is Indy.  Next closest thing is Denver and its still like 17 hours (towin a car) :angry:
> *


WONT BE SUPRISED IF THEY CANCEL THE INDY SHOW TOO :angry:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Pinche mierda!!!! What the fuck is Ralph doing? Trying to sellout to Japan or something? Shit,i guess we all thought that with a lowrider builder-competitor at the head of LRM,it would be all good.....needless to say,the mag iz going downhill at the speed of sound!Thanks a fuckin lot Ralph! Pendejo! :buttkick:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 21 2006, 10:42 AM~5645300
> * Pinche mierda!!!! What the fuck is Ralph doing? Trying to sellout to Japan or something? Shit,i guess we all thought that with a lowrider builder-competitor at the head of LRM,it would be all good.....needless to say,the mag iz going downhill at the speed of sound!Thanks a fuckin lot Ralph! Pendejo! :buttkick:
> *


japan?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Don't send Emails to Lowrider Magazine they don't do the shows. Go-Lo Entertainment is in charge of the shows.

I forgot who said it a couple of pages ago but the way to hit Lowrider and Go-Lo is to boycott the advertisers and sponsors of the Lowrider Tour.

Now this is gonna take 100% participation in order to work.

ULA boycotted some LRM Shows and forced Lowrider to make changes in Dallas.

So it is possible to get this done. But it will take everybody to do it.

Now How many of the cars eligible for Vegas would be willing to boycott that show??

That is the one show that SHOULD be boycotted, but who is willing to do it?

If they cancelled a show in your city why drive to another city and support their show?? Because people want to qualify for Vegas......

No matter what people say about the Magazine....Everybody wants to get their car in the pages because of what LRM USED To stand for......

IF you want to get a message to Go-Lo BOYCOTT THE VEGAS SHOW........

IF nobody is at the shows their Sponsors will stop sponsoring the shows.

That takes their money and that will create changes......

United We Stand/Divided and Go-Lo keeps screwing the Lowriders!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 21 2006, 03:19 PM~5646635
> *Don't send Emails to Lowrider Magazine they don't do the shows. Go-Lo Entertainment is in charge of the shows.
> 
> I forgot who said it a couple of pages ago but the way to hit Lowrider and Go-Lo is to boycott the advertisers and sponsors of the Lowrider Tour.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't really wanna talk shit about LRM because I'd really like to be in it and I've spoken to Saul, Dick and Ralph before...their really cool dudes. But It's very obvious the magazine needs dramatic improvment. I did the survey also.

The main problem (which is already known) is that LRM is not sticking to LOWRIDERS. That's why I buy it...because I'm a traditional Lowrider. 

I have a feeling theres a lot more here than meets the eye. I believe corporate Primedia and Go-Lo is to blame. Fucking politics man.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 21 2006, 03:19 PM~5646635
> *Don't send Emails to Lowrider Magazine they don't do the shows. Go-Lo Entertainment is in charge of the shows.
> 
> I forgot who said it a couple of pages ago but the way to hit Lowrider and Go-Lo is to boycott the advertisers and sponsors of the Lowrider Tour.
> ...



It will take a SUPREME act !! to get something anywhere near that accomplished. Yes Go-Lo has the upper hand, Untill there is something in place to replace them, I dont believe that anything could be done. You would be asking the riders/ the builders/ the folks that love to come to the shows to support the movement to punish themselfs because of their "Go-Lo's LRM" failures. Not likely to happen.

But if there is something in place to take in that void. Its a different story


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Did the survey dont know if it will help ( honestly I think they owe us alot we helped them out and they 4 got about the LOWRIDERS)


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have decided that attendance at their shows is something I can live without.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:angry: They need us we dont need them, FUCK THEM!!! I SAY BOYCOTT THOSE FUCKERS!!!Food is expensive,water is expensive the entrance is expensive they are making all the money and we the exibitors of OUR cars are getting fucked!!!

:angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jun 22 2006, 03:11 AM~5649137
> *I have decided that attendance at their shows is something I can live without.
> *


You are correct.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jun 22 2006, 07:56 PM~5653671
> *:angry: They need us we dont need them, FUCK THEM!!! I SAY BOYCOTT THOSE FUCKERS!!!Food is expensive,water is expensive the entrance is expensive they are making all the money and we the exibitors of OUR cars are getting fucked!!!
> 
> :angry:
> *


Perfectly stated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Boycott????

What the shows? The Magazine? The Vegas Supershow? Their Advertisers and Sponsors?

Who you gonna boycott?

And who isn't gonna boycott Go-Lo And LRM???


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

lowrider magazine isnt doin it for lowriding they are doing it for money nowdays they have so many big rims adds now back in like 00 and 01 all you seen was lowrider hydraulic and wire adds they eve nhad some 83 or 84 lookin g things in gold in theire and they even had for tempo lowriders cavalier lowrider now its like they go whereever where the most publicist market is maybe if ti andthe sout hwasrapping abotu lowriders instead bigg wheels chopping hard theyd change but other than that its where theres a market for things


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 23 2006, 10:30 AM~5656749
> *Boycott????
> 
> What the shows? The Magazine? The Vegas Supershow? Their Advertisers and Sponsors?
> ...


EVERYTHING YOU JUST MENTIONED
Any lowrider magazines, clothes, and show, we can only make an impact if enought people comit to it


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jun 22 2006, 07:56 PM~5653671
> *:angry: THAT out, then and only then will there be CHANGE
> 
> There is no LOWRIDER show, If NO lowriders show up *


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

We should boycott they are turning lowrider magazine into Dub Magazine

But you know what I say doesnt matter I have only been a subscriber since 1995 
Thats not long enough to be a real lowrider and know what should be in the magazine after all these years from what I read in Ralph Fuentes letter


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I am about to cancel my subscription

I will subscribe when I get an SUV to look at there how to articles

Or maybe when I get the ability to go back in time and discover lowriding before 1995 so I can meet Ralph Fuentes Standards of a true lowrider enthusiast


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 23 2006, 05:49 PM~5658964
> *When everybody figures THAT out, then and only then will there be CHANGE
> 
> There is no LOWRIDER show, If NO lowriders show up
> *


WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR EVERYONE ELSE TO REALIZE THIS??????????


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jun 22 2006, 07:56 PM~5653671
> *:angry: They need us we dont need them, FUCK THEM!!! I SAY BOYCOTT THOSE FUCKERS!!!Food is expensive,water is expensive the entrance is expensive they are making all the money and we are exibitors of OUR cars are getting fucked!!!
> 
> :angry:
> *


*Picnics, community car shows, fund raisers, cruise spots is Traditional Lowriding!*

uffin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Im not going to cry about something that only cost me $6.00 bucks to buy. If you dont like it dont buy it. WHY IS THAT SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND?????Boycot this boycot that :uh: Boycot is another word for bandwagon.Some of you sound like 5th graders ''Stop buying Lowrider magazine all the cool kids are doing it'' 

About the show, there is plenty of stuff going on up north. Why do you care about one less event.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TRUE THAT!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 23 2006, 11:19 PM~5660191
> *Im not going to cry about something that only cost me $6.00 bucks to buy. If you dont like it dont buy it. WHY IS THAT SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND?????Boycot this boycot that :uh: Boycot is another word for bandwagon.Some of you sound like 5th graders ''Stop buying Lowrider magazine all the cool kids are doing it''
> 
> About the show, there is plenty of stuff going on up north. Why do you care about one less event.
> *


 :uh: obviously you didn't take the time to read the entire thread, REAL lowriders know that the magazine has gone to waste , have you noticed that lowrider bicycles have been completely removed from the magazine and replaced with fucken motorcycles???? More then 1/2 the magazine is a fucken catalog!!! And for rims that don't belong in a lowrider magazine. They cancelled our supershow up north, the only thing your right about is there are plenty of other shows, but none of them allow us to qualify for vegas, so we say fuck them BOYCOTT those fuckers and give them a taste of their own medicine, now if you can't live without your magazine go ahead and spend your 6 dollars on a magazine that dosnt even repsect us the lowriders


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2006, 09:29 AM~5661466
> *:uh:  obviously you didn't take the time to read the entire thread, REAL lowriders know that the magazine has gone to waste , have you noticed that lowrider bicycles have been completely removed from the magazine and replaced with fucken motorcycles???? More then 1/2 the magazine is a fucken catalog!!! And for rims that don't belong in a lowrider magazine. They cancelled our supershow up north, the only thing your right about is there are plenty of other shows, but none of them allow us to qualify for vegas, so we say fuck them BOYCOTT those fuckers and give them a taste of their own medicine, now if you can't live without your magazine go ahead and spend your 6 dollars on a magazine that dosnt even repsect us the lowriders
> *


Qualify For What!! Youre telling me that you won't attend a show unless it gives you a chance to qualify for a LOTY title. (and you call me a LRM groupie) I dont expect to earn anybodys respect by spending six dollars on them bro,when i do purchase the magazine i do it for entertaiment purposes only . I dont expect it to change my life or my views on lowriding. And my status as a lowrider or non lowrider has nothing to do with it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5666251
> *Qualify For What!! Youre telling me that you won't attend a show unless it gives you a chance to qualify for a LOTY title. (and you call me a  LRM groupie) I dont expect to earn anybodys respect by spending six dollars on them bro,when i do purchase the magazine i do it for entertaiment purposes only . I dont expect it to change my life or my views on lowriding. And my status as a lowrider or non lowrider has nothing to do with it.
> *


Never said groupie :uh: and I never expect to win nor do I care, I'm saying for the hard hitters out in nor cal, who do want to place that shitty ass magazine is not allowing them to place without travelling hundreds of miles.......
Entertainment???? LRM? I guess if you think 22 inch wheels are lowrider related, but whatever floats your boat, I'm speaking to us in the bay area and anyone else that is sick of a magazine that NO LONGER supports our tradition


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5666251
> *Qualify For What!! Youre telling me that you won't attend a show unless it gives you a chance to qualify for a LOTY title. (and you call me a  LRM groupie) I dont expect to earn anybodys respect by spending six dollars on them bro,when i do purchase the magazine i do it for entertaiment purposes only . I dont expect it to change my life or my views on lowriding. And my status as a lowrider or non lowrider has nothing to do with it.
> *


Never said groupie :uh: and I never expect to win nor do I care, I'm saying for the hard hitters out in nor cal, who do want to place that shitty ass magazine is not allowing them to place without travelling hundreds of miles.......
Entertainment???? LRM? I guess if you think 22 inch wheels are lowrider related, but whatever floats your boat, I'm speaking to us in the bay area and anyone else that is sick of a magazine that NO LONGER supports our tradition


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Fuck LRM........Who fucken need's them when we got true lowriding event's in the Bay Area.....We have many Car club's that throw event's like Car Show's, Bar B Q's, Show-n-shine's, Toy Drive's and so on.......My summer calendar is alway's filled......Just my 2 cent's......



BigJoe


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jun 27 2006, 01:15 AM~5674930
> *Fuck LRM........Who fucken need's them when we got true lowriding event's in the Bay Area.....We have many Car club's that throw event's like Car Show's, Bar B Q's, Show-n-shine's, Toy Drive's and so on.......My summer calendar is alway's filled......Just my 2 cent's......
> BigJoe
> *


We just need everyone to realize this


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Still Fuck Lrm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 12 2006, 06:18 AM~5758150
> *Still Fuck Lrm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jul 12 2006, 07:26 AM~5758664
> *X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
> X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
> X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Then don't buy it it is not that hard :uh: if you like you buy if you don't then don't


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

still fuck lrm


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

in my .02's,THIS TOPIC IS PLAYED OUT,IF YOU SAY FUCK LRM,THEN PASS IT BY,GET THE NEXT MAG,IT'S NOT LIKE THE ONLY SHOW THATS OUT THIER EITHER,TRU LOWRIDER? DEFINE IT,SHOW US WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A REAL RIDER,CAUSE LIKE HOMIE STATED,SEEMS LIKE THERE IS A LOT OF BANDWAGONEERS UP IN HERE.......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 12 2006, 03:34 PM~5761483
> *in my .02's,THIS TOPIC IS PLAYED OUT,IF YOU SAY FUCK LRM,THEN PASS IT BY,GET THE NEXT MAG,IT'S NOT LIKE THE ONLY SHOW THATS OUT THIER EITHER,TRU LOWRIDER? DEFINE IT,SHOW US WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A REAL RIDER,CAUSE LIKE HOMIE STATED,SEEMS LIKE THERE IS A LOT OF BANDWAGONEERS UP IN HERE.......
> *


***** please!!!!!!!!!!! im trying to explain to people that the magazine LRM dosnt give a shit about us!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wanted to remind everyone, fuck lrm
:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

YEAH, FUCK LRM. LAST YEAR THEY PULLED FROM DALLAS, AND THIS YEAR THEY PULLED OUT OF SAN ANTONIO. NOW WE ARE DOWN TO 1 SHOW IN TEXAS. WHAT ARE THEY THINKING??? THERE ARE ALOT OF HEAVY HITTERS DOWN HERE IN THE LONE STAR STATE. :angry:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

here's my .02.......to me the bay area is the LOWRIDER CAPITAL of the world. 

This is where it all started...Hell this is even where LRM started...........i don't even have a show car, but i have lowriding in my blood for life and i think that it really sucks that we don't even have a BAY AREA show.....its not fair to make the show cars travel hundreds of miles to show off their rides.

Whats all this talk about not being able to find a venue??.......Shit, the pinche san jose flea market has a big ass fucking parking lot that i am sure they would love to have a lowrider show.......fucking LRM needs to get their heads out of their coolos........they need to think about the familias here in the bay area that put that pinche magazine where it is at today!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:45 AM~6455777
> *here's my .02.......to me the bay area is the LOWRIDER CAPITAL of the world.
> 
> This is where it all started...Hell this is even where LRM started...........i don't even have a show car, but i have lowriding in my blood for life and i think that it really sucks that we don't even have a BAY AREA show.....its not fair to make the show cars travel hundreds of miles to show off their rides.
> ...


Exactly, we don't need that fucken magazine, if everyone says fuck em they will listen to what we demand


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Oct 27 2006, 09:45 AM~6455777
> *here's my .02.......to me the bay area is the LOWRIDER CAPITAL of the world.
> 
> This is where it all started...Hell this is even where LRM started...........i don't even have a show car, but i have lowriding in my blood for life and i think that it really sucks that we don't even have a BAY AREA show.....its not fair to make the show cars travel hundreds of miles to show off their rides.
> ...


All they care about is MONEY!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 19 2006, 11:18 PM~5636034
> *THEY SAID THE SAME BULLSHIT ABOUT THE DALLAS SHOW,THAT THEY DID NOT GET NO SUPPORT FROM THE CITY AND THE LOCAL RADIO STATIONS , THATS BULLSHIT IT'S UP TO THEM TO GET OUT AND PROMOTE THIER SHOWS BETTER AND STOP HAVING ALL THEM SORRY ASS CONCERTS !
> *


NO SHIT HANDLE YOUR OWN ADVERTISING BITCHES! THEY EXPECT EVERYONE TO DO THEIR SHIT FOR THEM, TOO MUCH FUCKIN GREED! NOBODYS GOING TO SHOW UP AT 30$ A HEAD EITHER....FUCKERS GET A CLUE..


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

BAHAHAHA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 08:28 AM~6455927
> *All they care about is MONEY!!
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Im sure it has already been posted but its true...if you hope to "qualify" for the SuperShow then you must travel north of Cali or to a show down south. Weird though because I can't imagine that some of the rides I saw at the last supershow "qualified" for that show. If so then it is kind of depressing to think of. 

Oh, by the way we do have a lil carshow that is put on by StreetLow Magazine here in San Jose, Cali. It was thrown twice this past season and was a great show both times. Especially since it was their first two times at a venue that has been banned from having anything to do with lowriders...Santa Clara County Fairgrounds...if you know anything about Old School Nor Cal lowriding then you know King and Story (cruise spot since way back) and the Fairgrounds car shows. 

I wont say "fuck lowrider" because I do still buy the mag, but I also buy Streetlow, StreetCustoms, Traditional (and will pick up any under the new name)...and besides the local shows they are one of the few promoters that throw big ass shows. I agree, most of the concerts lowrider puts on suck ass but I dont go for them and never find time to watch them anyway. The StreetLow concerts are cool and my kids really enjoy them. Now if lowrider had some real shit that we listen to (Mac-10, Too Short, Ice Cube) like they have had in the past then that would be nice. Anyone who knows any better KNOWS that kid frost and that guy who came last time to get bottles thrown at him just are not welcome in Nor Cal because what they rep in their music....DONT BRING THEM...its stupid, why instigate then complain? Ok I will stop now :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

My brothers and I have been talking about attending more out of town car shows we decided not to show in las vegas because of the politics involved ,but if there were another show in the bay area we would like to show up there.we showed in sandiego and it was an local promoter and it was a great show.My brothers and I are in this the LIFESTYLE for the sport not the politics we go all over to see what shows we would like to attend next maybe next year there will be a tezas and a arizona and may be a bay area show for us.We will be looking to see the shows for next year.who knows it maybe a streetlow show what i ve seen in their mag the shows look great and we would like to attend.



JOHN D MONSTER

LIFESTYLE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2006, 03:57 PM~5646703
> *I don't really wanna talk shit about LRM because I'd really like to be in it and I've spoken to Saul, Dick and Ralph before...their really cool dudes. But It's very obvious the magazine needs dramatic improvment. I did the survey also.
> 
> The main problem (which is already known) is that LRM is not sticking to LOWRIDERS. That's why I buy it...because I'm a traditional Lowrider.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 20 2006, 06:03 AM~5637347
> *boycott  lrm
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 08:28 AM~6455927
> *All they care about is MONEY!!
> *



thats the truth...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE YOU SEE AT LRM SHOWS AFTER THEY SAY FUCK YOU TO THEM...I SAY ALL OF THEM :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 27 2006, 02:05 PM~6457803
> *LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE YOU SEE AT LRM SHOWS AFTER THEY SAY FUCK YOU TO THEM...I SAY ALL OF THEM :roflmao:
> *



Yep


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## The Real G (Oct 28, 2006)

Shits crazy


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

this topic again ---man i aint tripping off them fools they cancelled here in the BAY so Fuck em--they know this ----they read this shit-but they dont care ---why? cause they are sellouts


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 27 2006, 01:05 PM~6457803
> *LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE YOU SEE AT LRM SHOWS AFTER THEY SAY FUCK YOU TO THEM...I SAY ALL OF THEM :roflmao:
> *


I agree, most of these people say fuck em and they the 1st one's in line, I personally won't attend unless they apoligize to the BAY AREA and change their magazine format which probably won't happen....
Streetlow magazine has some sick ass shows, then sam's and sharkside has king of the streets, that's good enough for me :thumbsup;


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

do people still buy this magazine i never subcribed to it i subcribe to some magazines that have better how tos than how to tune up your 350


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

LRM sucks!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

"FUCK LRM" & there vegas super show, once Lonnie sold the copyright of LRM the shit went down the drain!!!!! "Where you at Lonnie?" Bring back "BLVD" magazine & the Los Angeles colosium show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Lowrider has dropped the ball a long time ago. they made the magazine a catalog and they have some dumb ass idiots running there tours. they dont know the demographics of each of there different tour stops. i was there when the bay area went bananas when lil rob came up. i know rob and he is a good guy in person but you cant bring somone from la who you know doesnt belong in the bay due to the north and south issue and bill him as the main eventer. thats just nutz. i felt bad for rob cause its not his fault that he did the show, its golo's fault for bringin him up here, if they had any sense they should of brought baby bash or anyone from the hyphy scene. at streetlow we bring alot of local artists out and we sell it out. hoodstarz, mistah fab, too short, mr kee, squeeze, they are not really nationaly know but in our neck of the woods they sell units and know how to entertain. 

Lowrider gave up on lowriding and gave up on itself. If you remember lowrider use to be a trailblazer and was an originator. They had their own franchised models , like DAZZA, and other models that were only at their shows, but if you had paid close attention lowrider has been two months to three months behind Streetlow Magazine. They have went after SLM's models and put them on their cover after they have been on slm's covers. from Thomasa to marriesa, lowrider has dropped the ball on finding original talent. even with their features they have took slm's past cover cars or cars that have been writen by slm and tried to make it like they originaly found them . its stupid. its terrible. blame it on the prime media family, becuase they bought a a name and didnt realize its more than a name its a culture and a life style. they truely ruined a great thing. 

Support Streetlow Magazine, they keep the culture alive , they bring great shows and close to 600 to 900 awsome cars.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Oct 27 2006, 11:28 PM~6461177
> *Lowrider has dropped the ball a long time ago.  they made the magazine a catalog and they have some dumb ass idiots running there tours. they dont know the demographics of each of there different tour stops. i was there when the bay area went bananas when lil rob came up. i know rob and he is a good guy in person but you cant bring somone from la who you know  doesnt belong in the bay due to the north and south issue and bill him as the main eventer. thats just nutz. i felt bad for rob cause its not his fault that he did the show, its golo's fault for bringin him up here, if they had any sense they should of brought baby bash or anyone from the hyphy scene. at streetlow we bring alot of local artists out and we sell it out. hoodstarz, mistah fab, too short, mr kee, squeeze, they are not really nationaly know but in our neck of the woods they sell units and know how to entertain.
> 
> Lowrider gave up on lowriding and gave up on itself. If you remember lowrider use to be a trailblazer and was an originator. They had their own franchised models , like DAZZA, and other models that were only at their shows, but if you had paid close attention lowrider has  been two months to three months behind Streetlow Magazine. They have went after SLM's models and put them on their cover after they have been on slm's covers. from Thomasa to marriesa, lowrider has dropped the ball on finding original talent.  even with their features  they have took slm's past cover cars or cars that have been writen by slm and tried to make it like they originaly found them . its stupid. its terrible. blame it on the prime media family, becuase they bought a a name and didnt realize its more than a name its  a culture and a life style. they truely ruined a great thing.
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Apparently actually GO-LO isn't handling the LRM shows themselves since June of this year, and instead is being produced through the International Auto show people now ..........therefore taking a new direction in the automotive market .The one good thing though is that this creates an administration that will HAVE to listen to grievences now because it falls under their official standards.....

This is the same group that puts on the SEMA, Tunerfest Import and Dub Magazine Car Show, Motorcross and the National Car Dealer Accossiation events, to name a few........they have very strict guidelines and THIS is who we should be expressing our grievences too......NOT the LRM staff !!!!!!

We need to request things like a competion hop stick that has an electronic eye and guages precisely the heighth of the vehicle from the bottom of the tire..........it could be replayed in the pit for the judges and the spectators as well on a big screen,etc,,,,,,

If we can get the street hopping recocognized as an "extreme motorsport" perhaps to appeal to the current market and sanctioned by NHRA instead of LRM would provide a better appearence of lowriding to the general public and become recognized by a credible source as a predominate influence in the history of customizing classic cars. I noticed that during last weekends NHRA Sports Compact races they include TWO lowrider hop exhibitions during the event for spectator entertainment purposes and we need to run with that opportunity while we can. There intentions might be to ultimitaly faze out the LRM tour and replace it with the Dub Magzine event instead so now is the time to speak up or stop bitchin about these transitions !!!!!!!!

Other than that........setting up a nonprofit org related to Chagos Dream's prior success for generations to come is a thought and then of course YES car clubs need to step up to the plate a little harder and provide picnics/shows.I realize that getting permits or trophy sponsors is a hassle but you don't here the hot rod and import guys whining about their circumstances either........their happy just doing a organized cruiz night and receiving a dash plaque.....not a 10 foot trophy!!! The ultimate reward  should always be the personal artistic expression you created with your car and the smile on your face that it brings you and the people you pass by as your rollin down the street !!!!

Here are the online articles I found in reference to the above:


(Primedia Automotive Enterprises June 8, 2006) PRIMEDIA i
s pleased to announce the completion of 
its acquisition of International Automotive Showcase, 
Inc. (IAS), the auto show production company based 
in New York. In business for 18 years, IAS currently 
produces five auto shows, including Southern 
Connecticut, Long Island, Central New Jersey, 
Northern New Jersey and Western Massachusetts. 
“The opportunity to partner with PRIMEDIA was a 
win-win for our company,” said Clifford Locks, IAS 
company founder and executive producer. “We look 
forward to continuing to raise the bar for the shows 
we produce, from increased sponsorships to 
expanded publicity campaigns.” 
John Marriott, MTAS senior vice president and 
general manager, will oversee IAS, along with the fam- 
ily of 18 Motor Trend Auto Shows, the Lowrider tour, 
Super Street tuner event series, Hot Bike events and the 
Home Technology show. IAS will retain its own brand 
and all of its existing employees, as well as the IAS 
office in Smithtown, NY, and will utilize PRIMEDIA’s 
automotive assets to help promote the IAS shows. 
“The acquisition of IAS is in line with PRIMEDIA’s 
strategy to grow its events division and to leverage 
PRIMEDIA Announces Acquisition of 
International Automotive Showcase, Inc. 
Motor Trend Auto Shows, Inc. as a leader in auto 
show production,” said Marriott. “Together with IAS, 
we’ll look at developing opportunities to ramp up 
traffic driving promotions and increase attendance.” 
The PRIMEDIA Consumer Automotive Group, 
through its MTAS and IAS divisions, now produces 
23 auto shows in the United States. With auto show 
offices in Harrisburg, Detroit, Nebraska, New Jersey, 
New York, Los Angeles and San Diego, PRIMEDIA 
delivers large-market expertise and manufacturer 
support as well as the proficiency to produce a 
first-class show experience for consumers, auto 
manufacturers and vendors alike. 
DUB Magazine 
MTAS partnered with DUB Publishing to bring their 
“DUB lifestyle” to life by highlighting several high- 
end, customized vehicles, many of which are owned 
by celebrities. These tricked-out vehicles featured the 
ultimate expressions of vehicle personalization—from 
cameras in the gas cap to top-of-the-line sound 
systems and monogrammed interiors. Readers of 
DUB Magazine get the news on the urban automotive 
front and automotive accessories, with celebrity 
appeal, so working with them was a win-win. 
“Partnering with DUB in a co-promotion was a 
significant addition to Aftermarket Alley,” said 
MTAS Vice President and Executive Producer Steve 
Freeman. “We provided them space inside the show 
to promote their publication and highlight the hottest 
customized vehicles, and the shows benefited from 
the crowds of people interested in catching a glimpse 
of their vehicles. This unique partnership is another 
example of our commitment to take a fresh look at 
the industry to create attention-catching features for 
each show,” said Freeman. 


Also.....they are about to start making more $$$$ off of LRM brand clothing gear than car shows right now as well !!!!!!!!!!!


PRIMEDIA Enterprises Adds New Accessories Line Under LOWRIDER Brand Name


BioWorld and OC Import to Create Branded Headwear, Accessories and Sunglasses; Support Growing Consumer Enthusiast Marketplace
Los Angeles, CA (October 18, 2006) – PRIMEDIA Enterprises, the business development arm of PRIMEDIA, today announced collaborations with BioWorld Merchandising, Inc. and OC Import to develop new accessories lines. New accessories will complement the highly successful Lowrider-branded apparel lines that span the Men’s, Boy’s and Junior’s retail markets and mark the brand’s continued push into lucrative retail categories. Nearly 4000 stores now carry Lowrider products to address increasing consumer demand. 


 MS


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

everyone's forgetting the big picture - Lowrider, Primedia, etc are all a BUSINESS - and in business to make money. They have adds so they can increase copy (stories, pics etc)...and MAKE MONEY. They hire GoLo to do the tour and Golo will only get the gig if they MAKE MONEY. This ain't France. We don't go to work, go into biz etc for charity. 

w/o knowing the exact reasons for tour stops dropping off I'll give a educated guess - INSURANCE. event insurance has gotten outta hand since 9-11. the insurance to cover our regional show has skyrocketed ever since...pre-9-11 we paid $500 for the day...now we're over $5k....imagine what its done on the LRM Tour scale


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 28 2006, 08:13 AM~6461728
> *everyone's forgetting the big picture - Lowrider, Primedia, etc are all a BUSINESS - and in business to make money. They have adds so they can increase copy (stories, pics etc)...and MAKE MONEY. They hire GoLo to do the tour and Golo will only get the gig if they MAKE MONEY. This ain't France. We don't go to work, go into biz etc for charity.
> 
> w/o knowing the exact reasons for tour stops dropping off I'll give a educated guess - INSURANCE. event insurance has gotten outta hand since 9-11. the insurance to cover our regional show has skyrocketed ever since...pre-9-11 we paid $500 for the day...now we're over $5k....imagine what its done on the LRM Tour scale
> *


People never get the business side of the whole thing. LRM has continued to show support to lowriders by providing a place for us to bring cars and showcase our cars. While I do not think that we should be paying that much to bring little children into shows, I think we all need to realize that everything in life has gotten more expensive.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

We pay to show our rides, never made sense to me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2006, 05:42 PM~6468011
> *We pay to show our rides, never made sense to me
> *


Thats is one thing I never understood. Without our cars there is no show.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 29 2006, 04:35 PM~6468268
> *Thats is one thing I never understood. Without our cars there is no show.
> *


*X2*


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 19 2006, 10:31 PM~5636100
> *I've talked to some people from Lrm the truth they are all saying different things--my feeling is they are pissed about that shit that happened to lil rob, but thats their fault seriously you dont bring a guy like that up here thats not right.  When Mack -10 came here guess what ( NO PROBLEM ) wonder why.  But anyway the truth is LRM has sold out, there magazine is nothing but advertisement they have choppers and hot rods and freaking Mini vans what the hell does that have to do with lowriding------Fuck them we have to take care of our own Northern California keep doing what we are doing as long as Traditional and streetlow are there
> *



This guy should be in charge of the magazine.... I like his way with words... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Dec 12 2006, 04:25 PM~6749008
> *This guy should be in charge of the magazine.... I like his way with words... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm selling 12 years or more of LRM, done w/ there bullshit... :biggrin: Will NEVER give them $ again...  Will never go to a LRM show, buy ANYTHING w/ the LRM name... I was shot once and told i was to be reshot 3 times but some schumk that couldn't be a man an hold up his end of the deal... :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Dec 13 2006, 11:29 PM~6758264
> *I'm selling 12 years or more of LRM, done w/ there bullshit...  :biggrin:  Will NEVER give them $ again...    Will never go to a LRM show, buy ANYTHING w/ the LRM name...  I was shot once and told i was to be reshot 3 times but some schumk that couldn't be a man an hold up his end of the deal...  :uh:
> *


:thumbsup: love your signature homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 14 2006, 01:57 AM~6758653
> *:thumbsup: love your signature homie
> *


dick rider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 14 2006, 03:20 AM~6758852
> *dick rider  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

fuck lrm !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 14 2006, 05:20 AM~6758852
> *dick rider  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche porky te chingaron. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 














































*Th' th' th'...th' th' th' th' th' th'....THAT'S ALL FOLKS!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DAD?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 03:34 PM~7859639
> *DAD?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

How bout you suck a phat one Latin 

You aint a real Rider when you rollin in them GN's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 03:42 PM~7859695
> *How bout you suck a phat one Latin
> 
> You aint a real Rider when you rollin in them GN's
> *


You aren't rolling shit but a 10-speed pendejo. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























post what you got and don't be posting hoe pics of just corners of your p.o.s.'s post the whole car.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 01:49 PM~7859755
> *You aren't rolling shit but a 10-speed pendejo.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


You posted 1 car that looks like a possible lowrider :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 01:42 PM~7859695
> *How bout you suck a phat one Latin
> 
> You aint a real Rider when you rollin in them GN's
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7859857
> *You posted 1 car that looks like a possible lowrider :roflmao:
> *


how many have you posted? all ive ever seen you post was the corner of '65 that may or may not have been yours :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2007, 04:03 PM~7859873
> *how many have you posted? all ive ever seen you post was the corner of '65 that may or may not have been yours :dunno:
> *


That superhoe rolls a 10-speed BMX :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7859857
> *You posted 1 car that looks like a possible lowrider :roflmao:
> *


What have you posted other than whiny ass topics? You are a pathetic fat son of a bitch that claims to be a Regal "King" when you don't have shit or even have knowledge about Regals and the line up history of them from the basic Regal model to the Regal Limited, to the Regal T-type, to the Grand National, to the GNX. Bet you don't even know why GN's & GNX were cut after '87. Because Corvette got shutdown by a Turbo V-6 that made a Corvette look like some plastic pussy shit. I've owned plenty of Regals and all various models. Don't come in here acting like you know shit about regals* Fatardo*.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh and Mary Kone, you can choke on this if the donut don't choke you first. 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337264


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 02:05 PM~7859887
> *That superhoe rolls a 10-speed BMX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


FATARDO!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 8 2007, 04:11 PM~7859940
> *FATARDO!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> :roflmao:
> *


Motherfucker got more camel toe than a sandnigg3r after a hot day in the desert.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

he shoulda at least combed his hair for that pic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 8 2007, 04:13 PM~7859967
> *he shoulda at least combed his hair for that pic.
> *


short arms couldn't reach his noggin


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 02:13 PM~7859972
> *short arms couldn't reach his noggin
> *


around his panza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sassy64_@Jan 19 2007, 05:24 PM~7033418
> *I'm glad "someone" is happy with what they got.  Attending car shows with the Che is not my thing. looking at the cars over and over and over and over and over again, they all look the same to me. Well, except  your bike
> 
> I like flipping my homes before the rides. HOPEFULLY THE REGAL WILL BE DONE THIS SUMMER. THE IMPALA IS ANOTHER STORY
> ...


Post pics of this famous regal you dream about. Summer is 3 weeks away, start the countdown porky.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Latin arent you fat yourself?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 04:32 PM~7860152
> *Latin arent you fat yourself?
> *


Negative son, I can see my dick. I'm the one in the black t-shirt if you didn't know.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 05:35 PM~7860171
> *Negative son, I can see my dick.  I'm the one in the black t-shirt if you didn't know.
> 
> 
> ...


Son? Who the fuck you think I am? I didnt diss you, I asked you a question. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 04:38 PM~7860192
> *Son? Who the fuck you think I am? I didnt diss you, I asked you a question. :uh:
> *


You are the Ceiling fan club :biggrin:


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 05:38 PM~7860197
> *You are the Ceiling fan club  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 02:19 PM~7860028
> *Post pics of this famous regal you dream about.  Summer is 3 weeks away, start the countdown porky.
> *


Yeah it is 3 weeks away, you dumb shit, but I build my cars the right way, I don't rush shit just to be out like the cars you posted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 04:41 PM~7860215
> *Yeah it is 3 weeks away, you dumb shit, but I build my cars the right way, I don't rush shit just to be out like the cars you posted
> *


Post your shit porky, what are you afraid of? Some more clowning on the Bagel Queen?










:uh:


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Both Latin ang King should post pics of their girls to see whose better. You could be fat, skinny, or buff, it dont mean shit unless we see your "pimp" skills aka ur girls. BIG pics no small ass avi size ones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 04:42 PM~7860230
> *Both Latin ang King should post pics of their girls to see whose better. You could be fat, skinny, or buff, it dont mean shit unless we see your "pimp" skills aka ur girls. BIG pics no small ass avi size ones.
> *


Here's my bitch

\/\/\/\/


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Naa, real pics, unless your pimp hands weak?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 04:42 PM~7860225
> *Post your shit porky, what are you afraid of?  Some more clowning on the Bagel Queen?
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like the guy at the pulga over here that sells snow cones 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm on my sidekick not at home, pendeja, that's why I can't post pictures.



I know why you ride LRM's nutts so bad because they cater to allot of NON LOWRIDER cars like the one's you own


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 04:49 PM~7860287
> *I'm on my sidekick not at home, pendeja, that's why I can't post pictures.
> I know why you ride LRM's nutts so bad because they cater to allot of NON LOWRIDER cars like the one's you own
> *


Sorry O.G.T. I don't buy Lowrider mags, only deal with Streetlow these days


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 05:49 PM~7860287
> *I'm on my sidekick not at home, pendeja, that's why I can't post pictures.
> I know why you ride LRM's nutts so bad because they cater to allot of NON LOWRIDER cars like the one's you own
> *


U calling me that?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2007, 02:48 PM~7860277
> *he looks like the guy at the pulga over here that sells snow cones
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: I guess this topic became more about my looks then anything else huh *** boy :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 05:51 PM~7860311
> *:thumbsup: I guess this topic became more about my looks then anything else huh *** boy :uh:
> *


WAHAHA THAT FOKKERS ALWAYS TALKIN ABOUT GUYSAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 02:51 PM~7860305
> *U calling me that?
> *


D.j Latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 05:02 PM~7860405
> *D.j Latin
> *


Que onda buey?


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 06:02 PM~7860405
> *D.j Latin
> *


I know just fuckin with ya.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 04:51 PM~7860311
> *:thumbsup: I guess this topic became more about my looks then anything else huh *** boy :uh:
> *


hey i been calling you out about posting your pic for over a year and you never did, and now i see why :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2007, 06:10 PM~7860491
> *hey i been calling you out about posting your pic for over a year and you never did, and now i see why  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What u look like?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 05:13 PM~7860507
> *What u look like?
> *


the hell you look like? you're another whore thats never posted their pic. my pic has been posted and chopped 6 million times.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2007, 05:10 PM~7860491
> *hey i been calling you out about posting your pic for over a year and you never did, and now i see why  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He didn't want people to know his hair is sliding down towards his asscrack.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2007, 06:14 PM~7860519
> *the hell you look like? you're another whore thats never posted their pic. my pic has been posted and chopped 6 million times.
> *


Well, ask your mom.  




















J/P I always wanted to say that... Unless your a girl dont worry what I look like


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 01:05 PM~7859887
> *That superhoe rolls a 10-speed BMX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 04:50 PM~7860297
> *Sorry O.G.T. I don't buy Lowrider mags, only deal with Streetlow these days
> *


lies. he came to my crib and bought me out of 1/4 of my collection. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord+Oct 28 2006, 01:28 AM~6461177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 06:26 PM~7861024
> *lies.  he came to my crib and bought me out of 1/4 of my collection.  :scrutinize:
> *


those were the anniversary issues. LOL


----------

